# Sage Barista Express "clean me" function



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

I need help - ever since getting a new rubber cleaning disc from Sage the "clean me" function doesn't seem to work. Formally, large amounts of "soapy" water would collect in a bowl but now barely a few drops of brown liquid. Could it be a faulty disc - I've tried two already - or something else? Please help


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

gogirama said:


> I need help - ever since getting a new rubber cleaning disc from Sage the "clean me" function doesn't seem to work. Formally, large amounts of "soapy" water would collect in a bowl but now barely a few drops of brown liquid. Could it be a faulty disc - I've tried two already - or something else? Please help


You only need to use the chemical tablets once in a while, otherwise the chemicals strip away the lube etc in the group. Just try running the clean me with no chemicals, effectively giving it a water only rinse. All you are going to do is rinse away the oils that would otherwise collect. I run clean me without detergent every day or so. The disc plays no part other than to stop the water escaping


----------



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you. But, it's very weird - I only do the "clean me" run when it lights up, which is about every six weeks or so. As I mentioned, in the past, a bowl would catch loads of soapy water and now nothing. Can you think what that might be?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, all you are doing is passing water around the internals of the group head to remove oils. The use of chemicals helps that but despite what Sage say if you run the clean me function (presuming it is much the same as the dual boiler that I have) then the need for the chemical tablets is but right down. No idea why you are no longer getting soapy water. If you try it with plain water then it ought to discolour a little when the solenoid passes water back into the drip tray


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

I found with my BE the rubber disk would become blocked with granules of the cleaning tablet, to combat this between the cycles I used to take the portafilter out and disturb the rubber disk with a tap or two and replace before the next pump cycle.

Seems to do the trick for me and pump runs at just below the 12 o clock position during it's cleaning cycle.


----------



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you for your time. I'll try that next time.



dfk41 said:


> Well, all you are doing is passing water around the internals of the group head to remove oils. The use of chemicals helps that but despite what Sage say if you run the clean me function (presuming it is much the same as the dual boiler that I have) then the need for the chemical tablets is but right down. No idea why you are no longer getting soapy water. If you try it with plain water then it ought to discolour a little when the solenoid passes water back into the drip tray


----------



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had no problems with mine but reckon that a tablet has to be used, not powder and placed in the ring in the middle of the disk. That way it does back flush for a while just like the usual back flush disks do and after a while the tablet washes away and some water passes out of the portafilter.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like the BE will only run it's clean me cycle when the light comes on. One thing I have noticed when it is run correctly the brew pressure only goes really high once - that will get most liquid to back flush the machine. After that the gauge only goes up into the infusion region.

One way of getting a back flush action without any cleaner when the light is off is to use a pressurised basket and as soon as the pressure goes high terminate the shot. Might be better if the rubber disk is in it.

John

-


----------



## Alun (Jan 7, 2020)

Sage oracle , in clean me mode will not do anything ...the display reads"busy " and nothing happens...any one else with this or any advice please?


----------

